# Evaluate My Buckling? *New pics on Page 2*



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This guy is our new junior herdsire, Lil' Hill Farm MB Monte Cristo. He is registered, blue eyed, and has amazing genetics behind him. I love him to pieces and just think he is the most beautiful, photogenic goat I have ever owned. Needless to say we are very pleased with him!

So if you could, please evaluate him. I think I know what some of his weaknesses are, but sometimes I just get blinded by his cuteness. 
:laugh:
Well, here he is! 









































Thank you! :grouphug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

I think the biggest thing I see is that he toes out, but I think he is just stunning!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Thank you! :hug: 
I thought that may have been, slightly.
I should mention that the second picture, of him head on, he is a little too spread apart in his legs, so that could make it seem he is more toey then he actually is. I'll have to get a better picture soon. 

Thank you!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

He really is something though! I totally understand being blinded by him!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Thank you! We are very impressed with him, and his lovebug personality


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Nice looking prospect! :thumb:

-good overall length
-would like to see a bit more brisket extension
-nice rear leg angulation
-rump could be more level
-decent width
-nice uphill appearance
-pretty level
-can't tell to much about the feet...looks to toe out slightly in front
-nice blending of neck into withers and shoulders


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Thank you KW!
Can you explain to me what Brisket extension is? 
And what ever it is, lol, could it improve with age?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

The brisket is basically the front of the lower chest where it extends from the body of the goat. Here is a pic:










It should be prominant and extended from the body and shoulder a bit. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Hecks yah! I looked at this boy and thought he was stunning and flawless, but if I had to pick something it was the brisket thing Kylee explained. I am excited because I saw this without prompt 

I have a personal preference of more color, but I think his blue eyes make up for it


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

He is real cute! I think he looks good other than front toes out.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Thank you guys!

KW-Thank you for explaining it! I think I always knew about the chest area, but never knew it was called the brisket. Brisket to me just makes me think of a chunk of meat, so I didn't expect it to be on the chest. Haha

Thank you guys! Very much!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

I have to agree with Kylee on her points (we do that a lot dont we?) anyway brisket in the ring is called depth of chest or heart its weird.

the toe out is a big deal to me but I have a buck kid who toes out a bit. None of his parents did but one of his sister did too which was really odd. I chose to still keep him because some longer time breeders here said a little toe out in a buck wasnt a huge deal. I dont plan on keeping him if he throws it to his kids!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

I'm really wondering if that picture is just terrible :laugh: 
I should get a better picture of him on a mat or something, because I don't think he toes out that bad out of pictures. But then again, I am blind when it comes to him, I just can't stop looking at him and thinking, 'this is my boy!' Hehe

Thank you Stacey!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Glad you love him. I was really liking the way he was maturing and he looks great in your photos. You are doing a wonderful job with him and would make his papa, Kids Corral FIN MelacorBlu, proud.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

He looks really nice! However, I think he could use a little longer body. But other than that I think he is GORGEOUS! He has a beautiful topline, wonderful depth of body, sharp shoulders, a neck that blends well into his shoulders, a wide escutcheon, and many more good things! :thumbup: Overall I say he was a good buy


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*

Thank you guys! :hug:

Well, took some more photos, and you guys were right. :scratch: Hehe. He does toe out in the front. The back I believe are okay.
Why do I always catch him standing wierd for front pictures? :GAAH: First he's too wide, now he looks narrow. lol


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm still impressed!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:greengrin: 
Aww shucks, makin me blush! Hehe.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is cute too! Love his color!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you

Here's more cute! :clap: 
LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Awhh 
I also love that color!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a beauty! Love him! Hope he gives you some really nice babies! :thumbup:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you thank you!
The foal is the goal! Oh wait....The kid is...the goal? Oh man xD
I can't wait to start breeding with him. I'm very excited!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

And I see that he's not spoiled at all. :wink:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Not one bit! :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that toe out isnt bad at all I wouldnt be worried


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh. :shocked: 
Wow. I'm a little speechless LOL. I have no idea what to say. What does a BADLY toed out goat look like??
Thank you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Evaluate My Buckling?*



StaceyRoop said:


> I have to agree with Kylee on her points (we do that a lot dont we?)


Yea we do...i've been noticing that lately. :scratch: :laugh:


----------

